# Star Wars: The Old Republic - Mächtiges PC-Games-Sonderheft zum Start des WoW-Konkurrenten



## Petra_Froehlich (10. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: The Old Republic - Mächtiges PC-Games-Sonderheft zum Start des WoW-Konkurrenten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: The Old Republic - Mächtiges PC-Games-Sonderheft zum Start des WoW-Konkurrenten


----------



## Lordex (10. Dezember 2011)

Sind das nur die 84 Seiten oder mehr? Wenn nicht mehr ganz schön happig für 6 Euro!


----------



## Feelex (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich schätze mal stark, es sind nur 84 Seiten, wenn es so dasteht... ist halt was für Fans


----------



## ElDefunes (10. Dezember 2011)

Was sollen sie auch in das Heft schreiben?
Das Spiel ist noch nicht draußen, Computec hat das Final Build noch nicht gespielt.
Also alles höchstens nur ein paar Infos aus der Beta und den Rest aus dem Internet rausgelesen.


----------



## manugru (11. Dezember 2011)

Hände weg! Pure Geldverschwendung, das sind mindestens 5 euro zu viel!!


----------



## DrProof (11. Dezember 2011)

alle Infos gibts online umsonst!!! Nicht kaufen!


----------



## Firun (11. Dezember 2011)

Leute Leute Leute wie seid denn ihr drauf ? Oo

Das Heft ist absolut empfehlenswert!  und sicher nicht zu Teuer.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (11. Dezember 2011)

6€ für 80 Seiten? Mit Infos aus dem Beta-Stadium des Spiels?
3€ wären angebracht.


----------



## MrMan (11. Dezember 2011)

Die Leute, die die Infos zusammengetragen und aufs Papier gebracht haben, arbeiten auch nicht umsonst. 
Nicht jeder hat so viel Zeit sich die Infos, die im Heft zu finden sind, selbst über Stunden aus dem Internet zu suchen. 
Das passt schon so. Wem es zu teuer ist, der kauft's nicht und bei ausbleibendem Erfolg sinkt der Preis oder der Umfang steigt ganz automatisch fürs nächste Heft.


----------



## DanDil (12. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm... nette Idee, so ein Heft. Aber will man sich die ganze Spannung, das ganze Ausprobieren wirklich ersparen? Das macht ein MMO, ein Spiel im Allgemeinen, doch eigentlich aus. Wenn man schon vorher weiß, worauf man achten muss, geht eine Menge vom Entdecker-Trieb flöten...


----------



## hiro-protagonist (12. Dezember 2011)

Frage mich was bei PC Games der Status Verfügbarkeit: Vorbestellbar genau bedeutet? Fände es toll wenn ein voraussichtliches Datum angegeben wird, oder hier zusätzlich nicht absehbar. Wenn ich weiss es kommt innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage, wäre das okay. Im Februar bringt es einem dann aber wohl nicht mehr sonderlich viel! 

Ob nun jemand dafür 6 € zahlen möchte, oder selber in Foren sich informiert, bzw. alles allein erspielen möchte ist doch jedermanns eigene Entscheidung. Vor Release schon mal ein paar Infos erlesen, fände ich nicht schlecht. zum Thema Kosten, ich finde 6 € noch okay, 4 € wären dafür aber Fair. Ein großer Teil der Gamer wird ja noch Taschengeld bekommen, oder in der Ausbildung stecken. Da muss man schon auf sein Geld achten. Letztlich muss es jeder für sich selber wissen, ob er für was Geld ausgeben oder nicht. Rumjammern, macht's da auch nicht besser. Höchstens bei den Eltern, die dann 6 € geben um endlich Ihre Ruhe zu haben


----------



## Lordex (12. Dezember 2011)

MrMan schrieb:


> Die Leute, die die Infos zusammengetragen und aufs Papier gebracht haben, arbeiten auch nicht umsonst.
> Nicht jeder hat so viel Zeit sich die Infos, die im Heft zu finden sind, selbst über Stunden aus dem Internet zu suchen.


 

Darum gehts ja auch nicht.....aber schön das du das verstanden hast.....


----------



## Enisra (12. Dezember 2011)

DanDil schrieb:


> Hmmm... nette Idee, so ein Heft. Aber will man sich die ganze Spannung, das ganze Ausprobieren wirklich ersparen? Das macht ein MMO, ein Spiel im Allgemeinen, doch eigentlich aus. Wenn man schon vorher weiß, worauf man achten muss, geht eine Menge vom Entdecker-Trieb flöten...


 
ja aber wenn man so alles selber herraus finden will und sich dennoch so ein Heft kauft, ist man dann nicht einfach selber Schuld?
Man muss es nicht kaufen wenn man nicht will, aber andere Vielleicht


----------



## Gilion (12. Dezember 2011)

Meine Meinug zum Heft...

Zu teuer, zu dünn (da sicher wieder tonnenweise Werbung enthalten)

Meine Meinung zur Zeitinvestition...

In Suchmaschine einfach mal "SWTOR" eingeben und eine der angezeigten Seiten anwählen, dauert nicht mal 5 Sekunden und die Infos sind meist aktueller, und wichtiger kosten weniger. 

Aber wer ohnehin zuviel Geld hat kann sich das Heft(chen) gerne kaufen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (13. Dezember 2011)

aber das XXL poster!! ?(????)


----------



## IceOnly2412 (14. Dezember 2011)

Leider war in meinem Heft gar kein Poster enthalten  Schade eigentlich.... Hätte die Sternenkarte sehr gerne gehabt. Gibts ne Möglichkeit das Poster noch irgendwie zu bekommen ?


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2011)

IceOnly2412 schrieb:


> Leider war in meinem Heft gar kein Poster enthalten  Schade eigentlich.... Hätte die Sternenkarte sehr gerne gehabt. Gibts ne Möglichkeit das Poster noch irgendwie zu bekommen ?


 
ja klar, schreib einfach ne Mail, die müsst auch hinten im Impressum stehen
Kann sein das einer die Karte ohne Heft wollte


----------



## weenschen (15. Dezember 2011)

Soll das "....Start des WoW Konkurrenten" etwa die Auflage erhöhen, oder warum muss man schon wieder in dieses Horn stossen? Vielleicht könnt ihr auf sowas mal verzichten.


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2011)

weenschen schrieb:


> Soll das "....Start des WoW Konkurrenten" etwa die Auflage erhöhen, oder warum muss man schon wieder in dieses Horn stossen? Vielleicht könnt ihr auf sowas mal verzichten.


 
ähm, nur so, jedes MMORPG muss sich heute mit WoW messen und grade Star Wars ist ja wohl auch einer der vielversprechensden Konkurenten
also ich erkenne da überhaupt kein Problem die es rechtfertigt da so ne Welle zu machen


----------



## Sheggo (16. Dezember 2011)

war jetz bei 2 Tankstellen und die haben das Heft nicht. Für 2€ Versandkosten bestelle ich es sicherlich nicht, also könnt ihr euer Heft behalten...


----------



## smooth1980 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich schaue dann nächstes Jahr zum F2P Start auch ma rein ins Spiel......


----------



## steel2000 (17. Dezember 2011)

DanDil schrieb:


> Hmmm... nette Idee, so ein Heft. Aber will man sich die ganze Spannung, das ganze Ausprobieren wirklich ersparen? Das macht ein MMO, ein Spiel im Allgemeinen, doch eigentlich aus. Wenn man schon vorher weiß, worauf man achten muss, geht eine Menge vom Entdecker-Trieb flöten...



Es zwingt ja niemand einen, es zu kaufen. Mitunter rufe ich beispielsweise in Spielen nicht einmal die Karte auf, um mich überraschen zu lassen, was mich hinter der nächsten Ecke erwartet. (Leider funktioniert das immer nur das erste Mal...)

Darüber hinaus, auch wenn es viele der Infos umsonst im Internet gibt, ziehe ich oftmals die jeweiligen Druckausgaben vor (wie beispielsweise die PC Games den Onlineartikeln). Es ist einfach ein bequemeres Lesen als auf dem Monitor und dazu bleibt man überdies noch mobil! Dieses Sonderheft werde ich mir zwar nicht kaufen, aber bei einem über Herr der Ringe Online würde ich zugreifen. Das Spiel mag älter sein - aber gerade deshalb bietet es sich an, die ganzen Instanzen, Berufe, Skills einmal übersichtlich und kompakt in ein Heft zu packen. Dachte, das so etwas zumindest zur Umstellung auf f2p gibt, aber leider war die Hoffnung vergebens.


----------



## Dorian39 (17. Dezember 2011)

Sehr nett gemachtes Heft. 

Hoffentlich kommen künftig noch mehr Sonderhefte zu SWTOR!

Gruß Dorian39


----------



## haimdal (17. Dezember 2011)

Obwohl ich die PC Games Sonderhefte echt mag, dieses hier ist sein Geld leider nicht wert. Die Infos sind aus der Beta und recht oft total verallgemeinert, rudimentär und obsolet. Nichts was nicht jede Fanseite schon vor 3 Monaten wusste.


----------



## Daishi888 (21. Dezember 2011)

Also ich finde das Heft sehr gelungen. Hat mir sehr geholfen mit der Klassen-Wahl, da ich mich diesmal diesbezüglich sehr schwer getan habe. Was ich total unnütz fand war der Teil wo Ihr die Anfangs-Story der einzelnen Klassen beschreibt. Habe ich gänzlich ausgelassen, weil ich das selber erleben wollte und das war auch gut so.^^
Der Datacron-Teil war aber sehr gut, wie ich finde.
Die Beschwerden über den Preis kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, komme aber auch nicht aus der "Verlags-Branche", deswegen geht der für mich zumindest erst mal in Ordnung.

Sind da noch weitere so Häftchen geplant? Würde mich sehr darüber freuen. Evtl. könnt Ihr da mal auf das Thema Begleiter und Berufe eingehen und natürlich dazu wieder ein Poster oder so und vor allem die Karten für die Datacron-Suche...

Fazit:  für das Heft und ich will meeeehr! ;o)


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (22. Dezember 2011)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Heft sehr gelungen. Hat mir sehr geholfen mit der Klassen-Wahl, da ich mich diesmal diesbezüglich sehr schwer getan habe. Sind da noch weitere so Häftchen geplant? Würde mich sehr darüber freuen. Evtl. könnt Ihr da mal auf das Thema Begleiter und Berufe eingehen und natürlich dazu wieder ein Poster oder so und vor allem die Karten für die Datacron-Suche...Fazit:  für das Heft und ich will meeeehr! ;o)



Danke für das Feedback. Wir werden definitiv in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten noch nachlegen. Dieses Magazin zum Auftakt richtet sich - wie die Titelseite andeutet - an die Einsteiger. Und da SWTOR gerade erst gestartet ist, sind 98 % aller Spieler Einsteiger 

Petra
PC Games


----------



## TheChicky (22. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Ich schaue dann nächstes Jahr zum F2P Start auch ma rein ins Spiel......


 
So böse...


----------



## Sarky (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich bereue das Heft gekauft zu haben und würde am liebsten mein Geld zurückverlangen! Erklärungen zu den Skilltrees ab Level 10 fehlen zum Beispiel völlig.


----------



## baummonster (27. Dezember 2011)

Also ich find das Heftchen schön, würde aber wahrscheinlich wohl nicht nochmal soviel Geld für eine neue Ausgabe ausgeben, sofern es bei diesem "geringen" Informationsgehalt bleibt.
Allerdings muss man auch dazu sagen dass es nahezu keine Werbung enthält (drei ganzseitige Anzeigen im kompletten Heft) und sich dadurch, zumindest mMn, deutlich angenehmer liest.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (28. Dezember 2011)

Laserschwerter? *gg* Bin sehr gespannt auf das Heft


----------



## Thorismund (28. Dezember 2011)

spar dir das geld - das ist nur oberflächlich was dort drinsteht

da kriegst du 1000x mehr infos auf jeder kleineren webseite

ist nur rausgeschmissenes geld

aber computec muss ja dafür jeden tag werbung machen


----------



## Daishi888 (28. Dezember 2011)

Leute Ihr müsst auch mal lesen bevor Ihr euch das kauft und dann mäkkert wie ein Esel. Das Heft ist für den Einstieg in SWTOR und keine Kömplettlösung. Außerdem finde ich persönlich es immer schön auch mal wieder was auf "normalen" Papier zu lesen... so wie in einem Buch, wenn das hier noch jemand kennt... Den Preis finde ich jetzt auch nicht dramtisch und selbst wenn dieser relativ teuer ist sage ich mir; Ich unterstütze PCGames gerne mit 1, 2 oder 3 Euro mehr, schließlich helfe ich damit den Leuten die u.a. mir helfen, in diesem Fall, den richtigen Einstieg in SWTOR zu finden.


----------



## bka4free2 (31. Dezember 2011)

gibet eigentlich nen TRIAL zugang??? würds erst gern ma testen-da ich diesen MMo´s nix abgewinnen kann-aber als star wars fan bin ich schon neugierig!!!


----------



## Ruffnek (31. Dezember 2011)

Da ist das Sonderheft  von  der Konkurrenz aber schon wesentlich detailierter. Schade eigentlich


----------



## chbdiablo (31. Dezember 2011)

bka4free2 schrieb:


> gibet eigentlich nen TRIAL zugang??? würds erst gern ma testen-da ich diesen MMo´s nix abgewinnen kann-aber als star wars fan bin ich schon neugierig!!!



Bisher noch nicht. Bald aber bestimmt, so wie bei jedem MMO.


----------



## nemesis523 (3. Januar 2012)

also sorry das ich das so sagen muss, aber ich habe mir das Heft gekauft und war doch recht enttäuscht. Wenn ich eine Klasse vorstelle, dann schreibe ich nicht die ersten 10 min der Startkampagne auf sondern stelle die Klasse an sich vor. Spielweise, Eindrücke etc. Habe ich diese Informationen nicht zur Hand, bringe ich kein Sonderheft raus um meinen Lesern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## Batze (7. Januar 2012)

Sarky schrieb:


> Ich bereue das Heft gekauft zu haben und würde am liebsten mein Geld zurückverlangen! Erklärungen zu den Skilltrees ab Level 10 fehlen zum Beispiel völlig.


 
Sehe ich leider auch so. Ich habe es mir gekauft, weil ich die Hefte zu WoW ziemlich gut finde. Aber das Heft ist reine Geldmacherei.
Schade, so kann man seinen guten Ruf bei solchen Sonderheften auch kaputt machen.

2-3 Wochen hättet Ihr noch warten sollen um detailierte Infos zu bringen. So ist es leider nur ein zusammengetragenes Halbwissen.

Es fehlen Skilltrees, Übersichtskarten der riesigen Hauptstädte, Übersicht über alle Flashpoints und Gruppenquests/Tagesquests.
Über Berufe und wie das funktioniert steht gar nix drin. Wann bekomme ich mein Raumschiff, wann mein fahrbaren Untersatz, u.s.w.

Es fehlen praktisch alle wichtigen Infos, auch gerade für den Einsteiger, und das sind wir ja momentan wohl alle.
Alles nur angerissene Sachen aus der Beta.

So habt Ihr nur die schnelle Mark , ähm €uro machen wollen.

Schade, aber beim nächsten Heft werde ich wohl  mal bei der Konkurenz vorbeischauen.


----------



## behemoth65 (10. Januar 2012)

schlicht und ergreifend..MIES...keienrlei wirklich relvanten Infos die im Spiel irgendwie brauchbar wären, bzw. alle Dinge in diesem Heft sind im Spiel selbst ausführlich behandelt. Selbst das offizielle Handbuch ist wesentlich informativer. Und wem das Wendeposter feuchte Träume bescheren soll fragt sich ...


----------



## Sheggo (10. Januar 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Leute Ihr müsst auch mal lesen bevor Ihr euch das kauft und dann mäkkert wie ein Esel


 kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, was "mäkkert" sein soll, würde ich aber bei nem Esel gerne mal hören...

den ganzen Kommentare hier zufolge kann ich ja froh sein, dass ich das Heft in keinem Laden gefunden habe  mittlerweile würde es mir wohl eh nicht mehr helfen.
wenn man Forum liest (swtor.com) hat man in der Regel eh aktuellere Infos


----------



## at88 (11. Januar 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Sehe ich leider auch so. Ich habe es mir gekauft, weil ich die Hefte zu WoW ziemlich gut finde. Aber das Heft ist reine Geldmacherei.
> Schade, so kann man seinen guten Ruf bei solchen Sonderheften auch kaputt machen.
> 
> 2-3 Wochen hättet Ihr noch warten sollen um detailierte Infos zu bringen. So ist es leider nur ein zusammengetragenes Halbwissen.
> ...



!!!!!


----------



## Lurelein (12. Januar 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Schade, aber beim nächsten Heft werde ich wohl  mal bei der Konkurenz vorbeischauen.



Die Sonderhefte der Konkurrenz waren nicht besser und glänzten auch mit Halbwissen.

Zumal man Heutzutage solche Sonderhefte eh nicht mehr braucht. Man findet alle infos und Guides im Internet, die sind aktueller und umfangreicher als ein Sonderheft überhaupt bieten kann.


----------



## TomWar (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo, ich habe mir voller Elan SWTor gekauft, konnte es auch schon 5 Tage vor veröffentlichung Spielen.

dann irgendwo bei lvl 40 wird mann aufgefordert ein Vermächtnissnamen einzugeben.
hörte sich für mich an wie ein Name um eine Skillung zu Speichern, wurde auch nicht wirklich richtig beschrieben in dem kleinen Fenster was da aufging.Ich hab dann den Namen Tomdps eingegeben. Nun ratet mal was Passiert ist, Ja genau es handelt sich dabei um einen Nachnamen der nun bei allen Chars zu sehen ist. 
Ich hab dann ein Ticket erstellt und mir wurde nach sage und schreibe 2 Wochen und 5 weiteren Tickets mitgeteilt das mann den Nachnamen nicht ändern kann.

Das ich ned lache, hätte ich einen Nachnamen gewählt der einen Rechtsradikalen hintergrund hat, oder der ein Religion in irgend einer art und weise beleidigt oder Sexuelle anzüge hat und sich jemand beleidigt fühlt, was denkt ihr, wird der Name dann geändert?

Ich bin im moment echt am überlegen ob ich mir auf nem anderen Serfer einen Char mache den ich Adolf nenne und dem dann den Nachname Hittler gebe oder einen der zb Parbst Arsc... heißt oder Geiler F.....hängst heist.

würde mich wirklich brennend intressieren ob die dann den Namen ändern können oder ob der Char dann gelöscht wird.

da aber auch Leute unter 18 SWTor Spielen werd ich dies wohl unterlassen.

Ps. Ich bin übrigens nicht der einzige dem es so geht !

mfg Tom


----------



## DrProof (16. Januar 2012)

TomWar schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir voller Elan SWTor gekauft, konnte es auch schon 5 Tage vor veröffentlichung Spielen.
> 
> dann irgendwo bei lvl 40 wird mann aufgefordert ein Vermächtnissnamen einzugeben.
> hörte sich für mich an wie ein Name um eine Skillung zu Speichern, wurde auch nicht wirklich richtig beschrieben in dem kleinen Fenster was da aufging.Ich hab dann den Namen Tomdps eingegeben. Nun ratet mal was Passiert ist, Ja genau es handelt sich dabei um einen Nachnamen der nun bei allen Chars zu sehen ist.
> ...


 
PP???
Weil auf der Webseite ist es erklärt was der Vermächtnisname ist und im Forum gibts ja auch rege Diskussionen darüber... Ich spielte auch in der Vorbestellerzeit und habe im Vermächtnisnamen erst nichts eingetragen... Weil warum sollte ich irgendwo irgendeinen scheiß eintragen wenn ich keine Ahnung habe was für Folgen dies für mich hat???
Beste daran ist ja das der Name für alle deine CHars auf dem Server gilt! =D


----------



## TomWar (16. Januar 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> PP???
> Weil auf der Webseite ist es erklärt was der Vermächtnisname ist und im Forum gibts ja auch rege Diskussionen darüber... Ich spielte auch in der Vorbestellerzeit und habe im Vermächtnisnamen erst nichts eingetragen... Weil warum sollte ich irgendwo irgendeinen scheiß eintragen wenn ich keine Ahnung habe was für Folgen dies für mich hat???
> Beste daran ist ja das der Name für alle deine CHars auf dem Server gilt! =D


 
Jo, im nachhinein wird man schlauer, da hab ich das auf der HP auch gefunden. nur im Game ist es nicht ersichtlich und was mich echt aufregt ist das die sagen: Wir können das nicht ändern --- so ein Dummes gelabere !


----------



## Lugior (16. Januar 2012)

Das Heft ist echt mal schlecht...
Der "Guide" zum Soldat spoilert einfach die Handlung des ersten Planeten. 
Von Tipps zu spielweise und Stats war da nichts.
Echt arm...


----------



## Bynare (17. Januar 2012)

Die gehen ja weg wie "geschnitten Brot". Sorry - aber mußte sein.


----------



## Loki2643 (20. Januar 2012)

Na toll, irgendwie hab' ich die erste Meldung über das Heft verpasst, und jetzt, da ich das sehe, ist es ausverkauft -.- Ich hab' wieder ein total tolles Timing... *grml*


----------

